# Curious Velo Gathering, a bicycle swap meet-7/12/15



## 66TigerCat (Jun 12, 2015)

Curious Velo Gathering bicycle swap meet is happening on Sunday July 12th, 2015.

97R Mass. Ave. Lexington,MA

Vendor spaces available.

Please contact Nick directly for more info - 617-792-1970

See you there !


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jul 5, 2015)

One week from today. Who's going ?


----------



## dfa242 (Jul 5, 2015)

Unfortunately I'm out of town then, but good luck with the meet.


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Jul 5, 2015)

Me, me, me


----------



## neighbor (Jul 9, 2015)

I'll be there helping out.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jul 10, 2015)

Is the plenty of parking for visitors?


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Jul 10, 2015)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Is the plenty of parking for visitors?




Be a vendor.   Bring me that junk sign.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jul 10, 2015)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Is the plenty of parking for visitors?




Yes, parking on Mass. Ave. Also, if you turn on Bow St. and take the first right after the Minuteman Bike Path there's a parking lot behind the shop.


----------



## neighbor (Jul 11, 2015)

and it's right on the bikepath.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jul 12, 2015)

Great turnout at Nick's today. Saw alot of familiar faces and sold a bunch of stuff. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Curious Velo (Jul 14, 2015)

Many thanks to all who came as vendors or just to browse and buy.  I bought a fair bit, notables were a 1939 Armstrong Moth, lovely set of Raleigh celluloid fenders, some cool wingnuts and a set of 30's Bailey Bend bars to finish off my RRA but think I just sold it with the Lauterwasser bars.

I was really pleased, if not a little frazzled and realise some of my errors. If you came either as a vendor or were  just browsing and you have any thoughts to improve the next one, please let me know.  I'd love to do it again at some point.

Again, many thanks to those who came out and supported the meet.


----------

